# My lights



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Here are my lights as of last night. 48" loaded whelen edge (formerly a b link, now replaced with the edge 900 power supplies) and 2 fed. sig tir6's on the cab guard. It was taken with my iPhone and sent directly to youtube! I love this phone! lol




And the music is youtube's choice I just hit random selection lol


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

looking good man! get ur strobes installed!


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

No more strobes for a while lol. All I have now is led S/T/T lights to go on the cab guard. only thing left for me that I really want to do is hide a ways and some type of turn signal / running light for the mirrors


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Yah I meant hide-aways hahaa


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Looks Good Colin!


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

02DURAMAX;939811 said:


> Looks Good Colin!


thanks
Finally got those s/t/t lights from advantage, gonna be a while before I get them on though lol. but they're gonna look swesome thats for sure!
How much of a b*tch were they to install? look fairly simple but who knows.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

hey Colin, after thinking about it yours are probably simple. Mine had 2x 3 pin connectors on each light and we had to figure out what each light did.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

The only wires coming out of mine are the 4 trailer wires-
yellow- left
green- right
brown- brake
white- groud
^im pretty sure I have that right lol


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

WilliamOak;942469 said:


> The only wires coming out of mine are the 4 trailer wires-
> yellow- left
> green- right
> brown- brake
> ...


Yellow=Left/Brake
Green=Right/Brake
Brown=Running ID Bar( 3 Bar)
White=Ground


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

^^ I was pretty close lol


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

WilliamOak;942663 said:


> ^^ I was pretty close lol


yep lol.....mine had 6 wires come out, it was a ***** to figure out which ones did what because 2-red, 2-black, 2-white pita lol


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

WilliamOak;942663 said:


> ^^ I was pretty close lol


you would of made it work...


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

EGLC;942705 said:


> yep lol.....mine had 6 wires come out, it was a ***** to figure out which ones did what because 2-red, 2-black, 2-white pita lol


lol glad mine are pretty damn simple


02DURAMAX;942820 said:


> you would of made it work...


lol, i think you're giving me too much credit.

On yours how come on the back rack the whole strip lights up when just the running lights are on and on the spreader only 3 of the heads are always on? Am i just ******** or is there something different? lol


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

i would like to see some pics from the inside of the bar. hope you have the cap heatsink on correct and touching the bar frams


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

kitn1mcc;943132 said:


> i would like to see some pics from the inside of the bar. hope you have the cap heatsink on correct and touching the bar frams


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

WilliamOak;942868 said:


> lol glad mine are pretty damn simple
> 
> lol, i think you're giving me too much credit.
> 
> On yours how come on the back rack the whole strip lights up when just the running lights are on and on the spreader only 3 of the heads are always on? Am i just ******** or is there something different? lol


the one on the Spreader is a S/T/T/ID Bar and the one on the rack is S/T/T Bar.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

kitn1mcc;943132 said:


> i would like to see some pics from the inside of the bar. hope you have the cap heatsink on correct and touching the bar frams


huh?
You wanna see pics of the inside of my bar?


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

just curious on how it looks rewired with 9000 power supplys

the eb/sl (edge 9000 supplys) were built to have the caps touching the center i beam for heat disapation


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

As long as there aren't really any problems I don't anticipate on taking the bar apart anytime soon.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Looks good, they did a good job on that random selection too haha.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Looks good collin. Those leds are blinding straight on.


----------

